# 3D-Beschleunigung testen

## PabloSancezz

Hi Leute!

Ich habe ein Thinkpad T22 mit einer Savage S3 Grafikkarte. Ich habe den passenden Treiber installiert und auch in die xorg.conf eingetragen. Allerding weiss ich nicht, ob ich nun wirklich die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert habe, denn wenn ich glxinfo eingeben, bekomme ich folgene Meldung:

glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

Die gleiche Meldung bekomme ich bei glxgears, wobei auch das Fenster für die Zahnräder zwar aufgeht, aber schwarz bleibt und eine Anzeige der fps gibts auch nicht. Weiss jemand, woran das liegen könnte?

----------

## c_m

ist das alles was du bei glxinfo bekommst? Normalerwiese siehst du obs direct rendering geht mit

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

 Da sollte sowas stehen:

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: Yes

 

----------

## PabloSancezz

Hm, das ist die Ausgabe:

glxinfo | grep direct

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

direct rendering: Yes

Ok, anscheinend funktioniert die Handwarebeschleunigung. Gut zu wissen = )

Aber weiss jemand wo diese Fehlermeldung her kommt?

----------

## Vortex375

So aus der Luft ist das etwas schwierig. Du könntest mal deine xorg.conf posten, evtl. sieht man da etwas.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> So aus der Luft ist das etwas schwierig. Du könntest mal deine xorg.conf posten, evtl. sieht man da etwas.

 

ich wäre eher für das:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ok. Der cat-Befehl gibt eine ziemlich lange Ausgabe. Da ich leider nicht weiss was genau daran wichtig ist, hier mal die komplette Ausgabe:

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.20.6 #11 Mon Apr 30 12:46:49 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug  9 17:21:35 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Standardbildschirm"

(**) |   |-->Device "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/CID/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 104c,ac1b card 1400,0000 rev 03 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 104c,ac1b card 2000,0000 rev 03 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,2205 rev 0c class 02,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 11c1,045c card 8086,2205 rev 01 class 07,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1013,6003 card 1014,0153 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 5333,8c12 card 1014,017f rev 13 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 168c,0013 card 168c,2051 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x008c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x24000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:2:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x2c000000 - 0x2fffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2bffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV rev 19, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x24000000 - 0x2400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe811ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x24000000 - 0x2400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe811ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x23ffffff (0x23f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x23ffffff (0x23f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x24000000 - 0x2400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe811ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 2.1.1) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

        Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

        Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

        SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

        SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

        SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MobileSavage found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x23ffffff (0x23f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x24000000 - 0x2400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe811ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x23ffffff (0x23f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x24000000 - 0x2400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe811ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(**) SAVAGE(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) SAVAGE(0): RGB weight 565

(==) SAVAGE(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) SAVAGE(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "BusType" "PCI"

(**) SAVAGE(0): Option "DmaMode" "None"

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using video BIOS to set modes

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8192 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. M7 BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 1.1

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chip: id 8c12, "Savage/IX-MV"

(--) SAVAGE(0): Engine: "MobileSavage"

(--) SAVAGE(0): AGP card detected

(**) SAVAGE(0): BusType set to PCI

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using PCI DMA

(**) SAVAGE(0): DMA disabled

(II) SAVAGE(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xf1000000 with size 0x80000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) SAVAGE(0): probed videoram:  8192k

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(--) SAVAGE(0): No DDC signal

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C bus "I2C bus" initialized.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" removed.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Detected current MCLK value of 83.045 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): 1024x768 TFT LCD panel detected and active

(--) SAVAGE(0): - Limiting video mode to 1024x768

(--) SAVAGE(0): Found 13 modes at this depth:

    [10e] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [111] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [114] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 72Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [117] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 43Hz, 100Hz

    [11a] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 43Hz

    [11d] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [122] 1600 x 1200, 48Hz, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [133] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [13c] 1400 x 1050, 60Hz, 75Hz

    [143] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [153] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [173] 720 x 480, 75Hz

    [178] 720 x 576, 75Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Standardbildschirm: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.50 kHz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Standardbildschirm: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 250.00 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x350 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 320x175 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 11d at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 10e at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 720x400 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 360x200 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x432 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 896x672 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 896x672 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 928x696 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 928x696 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 832x624 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 416x312 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x384 54Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 59Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 800x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(==) SAVAGE(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x23ffffff (0x23f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x24000000 - 0x2400ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8122000 - 0xe8122fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8121000 - 0xe8121fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe811ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe8120000 - 0xe8120fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001850 - 0x0000185f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x00001847 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000183f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [23] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8192 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. M7 BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 1.1

(--) SAVAGE(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0xf0000000 with size 0x800000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x800000)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xf2000000, size: 0x5000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xf4000000, size: 0x3000000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xf6000000,0x1000000)

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xf4000000,0x3000000)

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0xf2000000,0x5000000)

(II) SAVAGE(0): map aperture:0xb2232000

(II) SAVAGE(0): 4740 kB of Videoram needed for 3D; 8192 kB of Videoram available

(II) SAVAGE(0): Sufficient Videoram available for 3D

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] bpp: 16 depth: 16

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Sarea 2200+284: 2484

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] created "savage" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd086f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd086f000 to 0xb2230000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] aperture handle = 0xf2000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Enabling ShadowStatus for DRI.

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Status handle = 0x0de59000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Status page mapped at 0xb222f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(**) SAVAGE(0): DRI is enabled

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): virtualX:1024,virtualY:768

(II) SAVAGE(0): bpp:16,tiledwidthBytes:2048,tiledBufferSize:1572864 

(II) SAVAGE(0): bpp:16,widthBytes:2048,BufferSize:1572864 

(II) SAVAGE(0): videoRambytes:0x00800000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureSize:0x0015f000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureSize:0x0015f000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureOffset:0x00680000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): depthOffset:0x00500000,depthPitch:2048

(II) SAVAGE(0): backOffset:0x00380000,backPitch:2048

(II) SAVAGE(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,1791)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 1023

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved back buffer at offset 0x380000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved depth buffer at offset 0x500000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved 1404 kb for textures at offset 0x680000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                28 128x128 slots

                7 256x256 slots

(==) SAVAGE(0): Backing store disabled

(II) SAVAGE(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) SAVAGE(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]pSAVAGEDRIServer:

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       reserved_map_agpstart:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       reserved_map_idx:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       sarea_priv_offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       chipset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       sgram:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontOffset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontPitch:0x00000800

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backOffset:0x00380000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backPitch:0x00000800

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthOffset:0x00500000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthPitch:0x00000800

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureOffset:0x00680000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureSize:0x0015f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureSize:0x0015f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       logTextureGranularity:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agp:handle:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agp:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agp:size:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agp:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       registers:handle:0xf1000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       registers:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       registers:size:0x00080000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       registers:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       status:handle:0x0de59000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       status:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       status:size:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       status:map:0xb222f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextures:handle:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextures:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextures:size:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       apgTextures:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       logAgpTextureGranularity:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cmdDma:handle:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cmdDma:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cmdDma:size:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cmdDma:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]pSAVAGEDRI:

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       chipset:0x00000002

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       width:0x00000400

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       height:0x00000300

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       mem:0x00800000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       cpp:2

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       zpp:2

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpMode:0

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       bufferSize:65536

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       frontOffset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       backOffset:0x00380000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       depthOffset:0x00500000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureOffset:0x00680000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       textureSize:0x00140000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       logTextureGranularity:0x00000011

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextureHandle:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       agpTextureSize:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       logAgpTextureGranularity:0x00000020

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       apertureHandle:0xf2000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       apertureSize:0x05000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       aperturePitch:0x00002000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       statusHandle:0x0de59000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       statusSize:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]       sarea_priv_offset:0x00000898

(II) SAVAGE(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x22

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/savage_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de(nodeadkeys)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

----------

## PabloSancezz

Und zur Vollständigkeit halber, hier die xorg.conf (wobei ich da auch keinen Fehler erkenne)

Section "Files"

FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

FontPath "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

# path to defoma fonts

FontPath "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "i2c"

Load "bitmap"

Load "ddc"

Load "dri"

Load "extmod"

Load "freetype"

Load "glx"

Load "int10"

Load "type1"

Load "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Generic Keyboard"

Driver "kbd"

Option "CoreKeyboard"

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Configured Mouse"

Driver "mouse"

Option "CorePointer"

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV"

Driver "savage"

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

Option "BusType" "PCI"

Option "DmaMode" "None"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Standardbildschirm"

#Option "DPMS"

HorizSync 31.5 - 48.5

VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Default Screen"

Device "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV"

Monitor "Standardbildschirm"

DefaultDepth 16

SubSection "Display"

Depth 1

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 4

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 8

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 15

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 16

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

Depth 24

Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Default Layout"

Screen "Default Screen"

InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"

InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

#InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

#InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

#InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

#InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

----------

## Inte

 *PabloSancezz wrote:*   

> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
> 
> Ok, anscheinend funktioniert die Handwarebeschleunigung. Gut zu wissen = )
> 
> Aber weiss jemand wo diese Fehlermeldung her kommt?

 

Ignorier diese Fehlermeldung. Das ist nur eine durchgerutsche debugging message, die seit Jahren niemand in dem Treiber beheben will. Ich hab' mich auch schon dumm und dämlich gesucht, bis ich das auf 'ner Entwickler-Mailingliste gefunden habe. Frag mich nicht bitte wo, ich habe auch Tage danach gesucht.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Bei Gelegenheit könntest Du das da aber beheben:

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" does not exist. 

 Entry deleted from font path. 

 (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist. 

 Entry deleted from font path. 

 (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist. 

 Entry deleted from font path. 

 (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist. 

 Entry deleted from font path. 

 (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1" does not exist. 

 Entry deleted from font path. 

 (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi" does not exist. 

 Entry deleted from font path. 

 (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi" does not exist. 

 Entry deleted from font path. 

 (WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist. 

 Entry deleted from font path. 

 (WW) FontPath is completely invalid. Using compiled-in default.
```

Die Fonts liegen für gewöhnlich in /usr/share/fonts, nicht in /usr/share/X11/fonts.

----------

## PabloSancezz

@ Inte: Danke für die Info. Mit der Fehlermeldung an sich kann ich leben wenn sonst alles funktioniert. Nur warum glxgears nichts anzeigt bleibt mir immernoch ein Rätsel.

@ Mr. Anderson: Danke für die Info. Könnte auch der Grund dafür sein weshalb Exaile immernoch keine Umlaute anzeigen kann. ich werds mal ändern. Vielleicht tut sich ja was

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi,

läuft das denn stabil bei dir? ich habe einen T23, der hat auch eine S3 Savage (anderes Modell als beim T22) und bei mir hängt sich X komplett auf bei intensiver Benutzung von 3D-funktionen (vor allem bei google Earth).

Wenn man so die Foren nach Savage durchsucht, scheint das eher der Normalfall zu sein, das es nicht geht.

Ciao

----------

## PabloSancezz

Naja, hab gerade mal 3ddesktop installiert und da hängt sich X auch sofort auf. Aber irgendwie muss das funktionieren. Hatte vorher Ubuntu installiert und damit lief das wunderbar (auch ohne Fehlermeldung o.Ä.)

----------

## PabloSancezz

So, für alle die`s noch interessiert: Ich hab ne Lösung gefunden.

Laut diesem Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3201559.html#3201559 muss X wohl mit dem Useflag "insecure-treiber" installiert werden und der Kerneltreiber darf nur als Modul compiliert werden, danach sollte es funktionieren. Werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren und das Ergebnis posten

----------

